# From my first grow



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (Sep 24, 2015)

This is my first grow all organic and all outdoors 

View attachment IMAG0210.jpg


View attachment IMAG0209.jpg


View attachment IMAG0208.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2015)

Do I see PM on a few leaves.


----------



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (Sep 24, 2015)

What is PM? sorry very new to growing.....if you are referring to PM as powdery mildew then no just the way the pic came out. She is turning yellow but it's near harvest time


----------



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (Sep 24, 2015)

It you maybe more knowledgeable and have a better eye than I do I hope I don't this late in the game


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 24, 2015)

Well congratulations on a very pretty cola. Very pretty.  And organic! WOO HOO.

Weedhopper is concerned about the white matter on the leaf, the bigger white in the center of the leaf. Looks kinda like milk?


----------



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (Sep 24, 2015)

Oh no that is the morning dew


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 24, 2015)

Cool. Nice looking girls my friend.


----------



## sanddan (Sep 25, 2015)

Newbie_wan_kenobi said:


> Oh no that is the morning dew


 
I thought if it wasn't water it might be spider mites. Good that it isn't a problem.


----------



## Newbie_wan_kenobi (Sep 26, 2015)

Thanks everyone. Sanddan it's good to see you picked up on stuff being a new grower I am learning and researching. I have fallen in love with this plant. I have never smoked before but I am thinking about trying my plant. I gave a background in plant and soil sciences so it helps when it come to some stuff. Plus I raise my own worms and have chicken and cows so manure that has been composted for over 2 years has definitely helped my grow. I also have a nursery web spider living within the plant so she keeps all pests at bay.


----------

